# Birmingham, STD capital of Britain



## UhOhSeven (Apr 26, 2013)

It's troooo, I tell you:

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/mobileweb/2013/04/
22/birmingham-sti-capital_n_3132336.html


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 26, 2013)

As the article points out, this could just mean the most concerned. We shouldn't be stigmatising those looking to get treatment.

/boring reply


----------



## killer b (Apr 26, 2013)

or perhaps the local NHS STI resources are inadequate or poorly promoted, leading people to pay for treatment via an online clinic rather than visiting the local drop in...


----------



## UhOhSeven (Apr 26, 2013)

I hear your arguments and I DENY them.

The obvious truth that you bleeding-heart liberals are trying to avoid, is that Birmingham is riddled with poxy whorebags.


----------



## salem (Apr 26, 2013)

Stupid poll (comparing Birmingham with East London for example) and proves nothing. Journalism by regurgitating Press Release, the worst kind of journalism. At least the News of the Worlds exposes actually contained some original research.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 26, 2013)

UhOhSeven said:


> I hear your arguments and I DENY them.
> 
> The obvious truth that you bleeding-heart liberals are trying to avoid, is that Birmingham is riddled with poxy whorebags.


 
have you been to birmingham...

 fuck you have to bone everyone you can just to stop yourself from blowing your brains out


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 27, 2013)

UhOhSeven said:


> I hear your arguments and I DENY them.
> 
> The obvious truth that you bleeding-heart liberals are trying to avoid, is that Birmingham is riddled with poxy whorebags.


 
Have an ex who lives in Birmingham I assume?


----------



## Meh O'Naise (Apr 29, 2013)

killer b said:


> or perhaps the local NHS STI resources are inadequate or poorly promoted, leading people to pay for treatment via an online clinic rather than visiting the local drop in...


 
Or, alternatively, as the largest single authority in the country, of course figures are going to look disproportionately high. its when you starts looking at referrals / per 10k population that you drill down to what the real picture looks like


----------



## discokermit (Apr 29, 2013)

doesn't surprise me.


----------

